# Spiderman (Elfman) mockup



## Sovereign (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Stuyding Elfman's score of Spiderman 1/2 I tested a couple of bars just to see if I could get it close enough. Unintentionally, this morphed into a complete mockup of the whole thing.

It's one of my favorite Elfman scores, I hope you enjoy the result as much as I do. Tried to get as close as possible with samples although I'm sure could have tweaked it to death even more.

A listing of libraries used. Here goes:

Brass and strings: Jaeger exclusively, except for solo horn and Trumpet.
Solo horn and Trumpet: Cinebrass.
Choir: 8Dio Insolidus
Woodwinds: CineWinds, Spitfire Studio Woodwinds (only flute flutter)
Percussion: CinePerc


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 8, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Stuyding Elfman's score of Spiderman 1/2 I tested a couple of bars just to see if I could get it close enough. Unintentionally, however, my good and limited intentions morphed into a complete mockup of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Wow.

I'm curious, how did you tackle the string runs? EDIT: I just saw your other post, that everything is Jaeger. Sounds amazing.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 8, 2019)

@Sovereign This sounds Wonderful !

Very well done. Bravo and Thanks for sharing.

I have Jaeger, but have not spent much time with it yet, so this is tempting me to begin discovering, and using it. Everything sounded very natural, rich sounding in this demo. I also like the Percussion you used from Jaeger.

On a side note : I would love to see Audio Imperia release a Comprehensive Strings Library. offering more strings articulations, ..etc. Maybe we will get lucky, and see this happen this year.


----------



## artomatic (Apr 8, 2019)

You've done a marvelous job with Jaeger! And the mockup. Much respect!


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks guys for the comments.



Land of Missing Parts said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm curious, how did you tackle the string runs? EDIT: I just saw your other post, that everything is Jaeger. Sounds amazing.


Well, not everything, but brass and strings, yeah. Which runs, in particular, do you mean?


----------



## Divico (Apr 8, 2019)

Performance wise REALLY good. Mixing wise the sound is too direct and clinical for me. More distance and ambience would have been great.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Apr 8, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> Which runs, in particular, do you mean?


I was thinking of 1:29, 1:44, 2:41. I'm guessing the first of those is slurred and the second two are something more like spiccatos?

What strikes me about this mockup is how expressive it feels, how it naturally builds and opens up. I always liked this Elfman piece because it feels like he takes it to 11. Like, he could have ended the idea at 2:26, but he takes it up a step further than you'd think is even possible. Your mockup does this too, it's really quite an achievement.


----------



## Studio E (Apr 8, 2019)

Wow! Great work! I wish I had the courage to take something like this on. Amazing job on this!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 8, 2019)

You did great. Man I am such a sucker for that bongo hi-hat going with stacc strings. That is such a cool combination. It pops and is distinct rather than being the mush that goes along with so many hybrid scores these days.

Has me looking into Jaeger. I like the low brass in the library and the perc isn't half bad either.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 8, 2019)

The percussion feels quite accurate to the original, great job!


----------



## BenHicks (Apr 8, 2019)

This is really well done! Great work.


----------



## mike829 (Apr 8, 2019)

This is great! Love the sound you got out of the bongos and hi-hats. Very expressive and nice programming! My only suggestion would be to add a bit more ambience to the ensemble. Nice job!

Here is a mash-up I did a while back of Elfman's trilogy themes and John Paesano's themes from the recent Spider-Man PS4 game.


----------



## Sovereign (Apr 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I was thinking of 1:29, 1:44, 2:41. I'm guessing the first of those is slurred and the second two are something more like spiccatos?
> 
> What strikes me about this mockup is how expressive it feels, how it naturally builds and opens up. I always liked this Elfman piece because it feels like he takes it to 11. Like, he could have ended the idea at 2:26, but he takes it up a step further than you'd think is even possible. Your mockup does this too, it's really quite an achievement.


The runs at 1:29 are slurred with accents (layered legato+stac), and depending on the starting point of the round robbins they sound better (or less good). That was actually pretty much the only real wall I hit, getting those two bars to sound good. The others are staccatos and spiccatos yes. As for the expressiveness, did my best to approximate that. It's mostly CC and volume 'trickery' which does the job, the arpeggios took some work to sound good too. It's all in the phrasing I guess. I molded it until each section on its own sounded 'real' enough. I also, unless really necessary, never quantize too much.


----------



## MOMA (Apr 9, 2019)

Top notch - all the way!

MOMA


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2020)

NoamL said:


> The percussion feels quite accurate to the original, great job!


Yeah the percussion is the first thing I noticed as well. Sounds great!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Jul 12, 2020)

I think brass could be louder relative to strings and percussion. Nevertheless, a fantastic mockup!!!


----------



## jason3.14 (Oct 2, 2020)

@Sovereign would you be able to go into more detail on your making of this excellent mockup? For instance, panning, reverb, etc - or something like Tom Hawk's video covering his mockup of the Avenger's main theme?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 2, 2020)

Every time I hear this I want to buy Jaeger., but at this point it might be redundant for me to do so. But, man I really like the sound.


----------



## Beans (Oct 2, 2020)

The best thing about Audio Imperia's libraries (I only have Jaeger), in my opinion, is being able to adjust the sample start time. It's such a simple thing, but I love it. 

Looking forward to listening to this once I'm in front of proper headphones!


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 3, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Stuyding Elfman's score of Spiderman 1/2 I tested a couple of bars just to see if I could get it close enough. Unintentionally, this morphed into a complete mockup of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


This sounds incredible. Holy cow, Sovereign! It feels slightly ridiculous to come with criticism of a piece like this. Especially since I'm totally skill-less myself  Still, there were two things that struck me when listening: One, the brass is mixed a little low in volume compared to the rest of the piece. Listen from 0:53 to the climax from 1:13 to 1:18 for example (trumpet i.e.). Finally the percussion IMO is a little too high in volume throughout the piece; it stands out from the piece instead of being integrated into it. The percussion also gets a little repetitive sometimes, for example from 1:19 to 1:42 where percussion plays the same pattern throughout. Again, I apologize if I'm being ridiculous here! I'm just reporting what I hear. Anyway, thanks for posting! I enjoyed listening to this very much!


----------



## Germain B (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow, really impressive !
I agree with precedent messages about the ambience and the balance : it seems too upfront and the percussions could be blent a little bit better.
Anyway, that's amazing and I couldn't pretend to do better...


----------

